# Enneagram Types at Parties



## ims1213 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thoughts?
I think it's pretty cool


----------



## SilentOne (Aug 16, 2009)

Hahaha I am so much like the four


----------



## ims1213 (Jul 22, 2011)

*I love ENFPs*

AND YOUR AN ENFP TOO ...I think I'm a four...unless we're going according to this video. In which case I'm either a 7 or 2.


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

As a five, the only time I would be at a party would be for obligatory purposes (friend made me attend, family really wants me there, etc.). What she says of the five at a party is accurate for me. Sit on the sidelines, observe, laugh at the 7s and be overall grateful for people like them who take the spotlight off of me.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

The Fours sound like someone who has social anxiety. It's more nuanced than she makes it out. They can be social as hell, but there's always an undercurrent of, "Please accept me." In my experience (which has been.. little, granted, and mostly with 4w3), they will dive in when they feel ready and then, at some point, withdraw their energy without withdrawing their presence.

I so do the Six thing of being helpful, but it's partly because I don't want to be in the mash of people and "can I _please_ do something productive instead of having to talk boring topics?"


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm not sure if it is the social anxiety or what, but honestly parties drain me in a way a concert for example could never. I don't really enjoy talking to people I'm likely to not see anytime soon and in general I behave like the 4 she described, down to the "please accept me" part.

If I have the chance I'll do the 6 thing of helping out in stead of anything else. Small talk is really boring to be honest and I tend to notice a lot of emotions coming from people, plus I'm extremely aware of how I feel constantly and in social situations the internal focus seems to get amplified because I need to retreat inside in order to avoid outside feelings from influencing me too much.

For me it is a rare occurrence to meet someone I want to talk to. I don't know how to describe it other then chemistry. 

There will be something interesting about the person that makes them stand out from the crowd more. I pick up on things like that really fast. If you are wondering, then yeah it is mostly just girls. I don't really care about guys and I have never been keen on befriending guys :\...its like they have "enemy" stamped on their foreheads. It is usually just rivalry and I'm not very competitive by nature unless challenged and then I usually win because I'm stubborn.

Most of the time I'm really bored at parties after an hour or two or I'll just be drained of energy. I can fake it however really well.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Hum, interesting. I have traits of 4, 5 and 9 during a party. That's a clue to follow.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG. Type 9... So true. I often get told that I can talk to everybody and get along with everybody. At my work I can literally talk to every worker... my coworker just mentioned last week how I don't get into drama, don't get rumored about, yet talk to all of the employees from all departments.

The real thing though is - like the video stated, it just appears I get along with everybody.. inside my own head I do drift off in conversations or inside I don't feel like I'm connecting with someone. 

Sweet video. 

Same thing applies to parties (if I ever go), or just going bar hopping with friends.. easy to talk to people and it's easy to meet people.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

When I saw the title, this came to mind:

















Lmfao at the Nine. xD I remember when I was bitching about having to go to a wedding and my 9 friend was like, "Just smile and nod." As long as I'm at a party willingly and there's at least _someone_ I know (which usually means that I'm there willingly), I'll be fine.

Relate to the best: 7 > 3 > 9 > 6 > 2


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a 9, too.

The video fits pretty well. I would suppose I could talk to almost everyone, but I'll probably keep to myself most of the time. I'll only venture in conversation if I feel like I "should" or am drawn out. Although I do generally get along with everyone. What hit the nail on the head,though, was the fact that I tend to drift off in my mind when someone starts talking about something I have little interest in. But I always feel bad, so I make sure to give verbal cues that I'm still "with" the person. Haha. The secret comes out!


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. And, yes indeed I would be on the dance floor dancing. I love music and I love dancing.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Certain parties can be networking opportunities. Otherwise, I usually end up alone with someone on the upstairs balcony philosophizing/debating someone, for hours.

I'm 21 though, so the above really only applies to parties with people older than me. I get bored quickly just partying with people my age for the sake of it. There needs to be a purpose.


The video = tl;dw. Not sure what enneatype my style corresponds with.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol, I'm not a helpful person at all. Although it's correct in that if I did help, I'd not care about getting attention for it. Five fits me better if I was to be at a party, and four too.
Also, my dad's a nine and he fits five better.
Seem very simple, these explanations.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Which type is raiding the homeowner's kitchen?


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Good video, brings a lot of good points but sometimes imprecise in my opinion.


The 3 she describes has a little narcissistic personality disorder in my opinion, I know a lot of 3's and they indeed like to shine but when they're healthy they don't need to talk about it every 30 seconds, they want you to feel that they're awesome without talking too much about it. They usually act like 7's because they want to show that they are able to shine at parties but you can see that they're a bit "acting", they usually are less daring than true 7's and are a bit more reserved. (it's a big word for a 3 but you know what I mean, they like to work on their own after all)

The 6 is more of a 6w7 in my opinion, I don't see a 6w5 running everywhere because they want to help the organizers. I think it's important to precise the wing with 6's till w5's and w7's usually have a very different personality.

The 4 seems to have a low degree avoidant personality disorder. ("I don't fit in" "If only someone could come and talk to me") Those aren't necessarily unhealthy thoughts but when a person stays in his corner and is unable to say a single word while they are yelling for attention inside I think it shows that the person has an apd.


----------



## sherkanner (Nov 19, 2010)

Type 9, definitely, with a hint of 6 according to her description.
At least helping keeps me busy when I am bored.


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

I play the role of a 5, no doubt. I also like to do the 6 thing of helping so I have something to kept me busy while I observe. Also, people won't think I'm as weird for not engaging in conversation; it won't be expected as much when I have a "job" to do. Thats for formal parties.

In my past, when I was younger and more ignorant of my true nature, whenever we had house parties with a lot of drugs/alcohol, I would always end up in my one chair smoking all night/observing everyone at work in their social environment, and wondering why until someone came to talk to me about some inconsequential subject. It was almost like I was trying to understand myself better through others, by grasping the basics of human nature.

People would usually be fascinated by my seeming aloofness, and thereby come to me; but they would leave when they judged me boring based on my simple/non-flamboyant responses. At least the feeling was mutual.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Her description of type 4 sounds like me to the 't'.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> What hit the nail on the head,though, was the fact that I tend to drift off in my mind when someone starts talking about something I have little interest in. But I always feel bad, so I make sure to give verbal cues that I'm still "with" the person. Haha. The secret comes out!


ME, quit giving away our trade secrets! :wink:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Her description of Eights was entirely misguided. Only a ridiculously insecure Eight would run around at a party trying to make themselves appear formidable. For the most part, Eights don't have to try and project an intense image of themselves. They naturally exude it.

I think Eights are more the roving conversationalists of the party. We travel from face to face trading stories and updates with an explosive enthusiasm. By moving around, we get to gauge the entire atmosphere of a party; essentially, we get a superior grasp on the nature of the party as a whole as well as the people who are part of it.

Think about it this way. A German Shepherd guard dog will cruise the perimeter of the property to see that the entire place is safe. Similarly, an Eight will move about the party to check it's perimeters-- to make sure that everything is stable and running at a level that can be handled (no out of control situations). In between checking the perimeter, a German Shepherd will briefly touch base with the people inside the space, making sure that each is accounted for. The dog does not stop it's search to linger by one particular person; it skims by each as if taking a head count. Again, an Eight will "check in" with each person at the party to make sure that everyone is doing well (the healthy Two tendency comes out at this point) before moving on to the next. 

I know this sounds bizarre, but it makes sense if you've seen German Shepherds guarding a piece of property. 

Even though we enjoy ourselves at parties, we still want to make sure there is nothing too far beyond our ability to handle, whether it's a situation or someone personally feeling stuck on the outside of the crowd.

As a side note, I think Eights and Twos are the most likely to engage Fours in a party scenario. Heaven knows I (an Eight) and my sister (a Two) have done it more often than I can count.


----------

